# West of England Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy did very well at the West of England show in Thornbury, getting a "Red Card Day ", He was awarded his 2nd Grand certificate plus Best of Breed, and in his 3 misc classes he was awarded a first in each class, we are so proud of him, hope you like the pics...............Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's such a wonderful boy it's no surprise that he has done so well :thumbup:
Congratulations Chris and to Sue too for keeping him in such beautiful condition - he is such a credit to you both :thumbup:
Well done Ozzy for being such a charmer that the judges can't resist you


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

...Thank you so much Lynn.


----------



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

a stunning cat, no wonder he's done so well and how proud you must be feeling :smile5:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yay well done, great set of results!

Just have to agree with the others, he is absolutely stunning!

Carol


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! Great cat!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sadly couldn't make it to Thornbury this time. overjoyed the handsome one had such a great day though!


----------

